# ID help



## LemonadeJay (Feb 7, 2014)

Ice storm devastation here. We live in an urban/suburban area that is full of trees. I know that doesn't make sense. Lots of wood opportunities. After work today I cut this one up. Will hopefully be cutting up the rest on Sunday. Tomorrow is a large dogwood and some sycamore.

The owner of this tree was told it was a silver birch. When I look up silver birch it looks similar to the tree I know as white birch. Some of this wood looks like this and some is much lighter throughout. 

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Jay


----------

